# Has anyone experienced Ethanol issues?



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Anyone experienced Ethanol related problems with their Outboard?

Auto,Motorcycle,Mower,weed eater,Blower,Chainsaw etc...


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Well I use a gass additive to help take it out on my John boat motor, for bigger gas tanks I would say find a place that only sells gas with no Ethanol. I have heard of mnay diffrnet problems that people have had from deposits and build up to overheating the engine, not sure any of them can be directly pointed at the ethanol. But on the safe side I use a additive or buy my gas near the lake at a place that dont have Ethanol added.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Dont Blame you*

I did a Personal Fuel study on this e-10 took a years on my own Dime it is true Crap, that the fed is force feeding us, all the While no better than MTBE not that Pure MTBE gas is bad. Ethanol just doesn't live up to it's claim' All political based!!! 
While TAXPAYERS paying 50 cents per gallon in subsidies to the Corn farmers only to have them Kick back half to Campaign funds to keep the cash cow coming and Electoral Votes for parties involved.

Highly Corrosive unstable Crap that is causing all kinds of issues. I hope Ethanol gets squashed soon. Just enough to screw up our engines and fuel systems. 
There is a reason why it has not been approved buy NTSB and FAA in Airplanes. 

***Biggest farce of the decade!!!***

*It actually costs more overall at the pump and to Produce. while it has as much or more Green house gas in emissions.

Lower BTU's of this equates to 20% worse fuel economy/Performance as well. So guess what there is no savings only folks suffering at the wallet and in repair costs.

Don't bother with the snake oils false bottle of hope Seafoam,Stabil, they all contain Ethanol/Alcohol making the situation worse. 

Ethanol cannot be stabilized save your money!!!

(BAN ETHANOL SUBSIDIES BY 2012) lets get rid of this Garbage!

Al Gore, finally admitted ETHANOL was not a wise decision. hmmmm....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

yeah,, i'm with you ..what now?????????????????


----------

